# For Sale 2006 Outback 23Krs



## jjmaurer (Feb 17, 2007)

2006 Outback 23 KRS Kargaroo, green interior lots of extras: Maxxair vents,upgraded fan in BR vent, TV with DVD player, Day/Night shades. Well maintained and clean, used only for dogshows. No kids, no smoking, no hanky-panky (LOL) Located in west central Ohio, always stored indoors Nov.- April. can email me at [email protected]


----------

